# Robinox 36l - Any Experiences?



## Rubes (6/5/04)

Need to replace my boiler. The Brewiki site had mentioned this pot Robinox 36L Stainless Steel stockpot Good price but not easy for me to get to. 

Anyone bought this? Is it a solid unit - one to last a lifetime? Is there a decent base on it? My current boiler was a rash buy - dirt cheap and paper thin and guess what, lasted less than a year. <_<

Also anyone added a tap? Easy enough?

Any thoughts or advice gratefully received.


----------



## Bigfella (6/5/04)

You still cant beat the converted 50lt keg. good thick steel!


----------



## GMK (6/5/04)

Boots has access to Robinox SS 50 and 50 ltr pots.

36 is too small in my opinion.

Another option is to look for an old copper washer.


----------



## Tony M (6/5/04)

$50.00 got me an old 200L copper hot water tank, Cut in half gave me two 75L pots. It was necessary to spend a day with the welder making up a support frame with 3/8" steel rod but thats half the fun of it all. The outer cladding and insulation also came in handy by reducing heating times by 40%. Look at my profile for a photo. I'm the old bloke with a pipe. Dont mind my son!

As for adding a tap, I took my SS mash pot along to a sheetmetal fabricator and he charged me $20 cash to weld in a 1/2" nipple. The nipple and valve cost another twenty odd dollars.


----------



## Trough Lolly (6/5/04)

Those 70L stainless steel Robinox stock pots are a pretty good price - I suppose it's not too hard (or expensive) to get a threaded valve welded onto it?


----------



## big d (6/5/04)

checked out your profile photo tony.excellent setup.that split copper hot water tank certainly looks the goods.loved your sons hair cut.

and welcome to the ahb forum tony.im sure you will enjoy it.

cheers
big d


----------



## Bigfella (6/5/04)

I've always been scared I was going to wake up with a haircut like that after drinking to much brew.

Welcome Tony M


----------



## sosman (6/5/04)

Rubes said:


> Need to replace my boiler. The Brewiki site had mentioned this pot Robinox 36L Stainless Steel stockpot Good price but not easy for me to get to.
> 
> Anyone bought this? Is it a solid unit - one to last a lifetime? Is there a decent base on it? My current boiler was a rash buy - dirt cheap and paper thin and guess what, lasted less than a year. <_<
> 
> Also anyone added a tap? Easy enough?


 Rubes,

There is a place down on Cheltenham rd (catering equipment) that sells robinox pots. You can check out how solid they are. They are as solid as the brick shithouse but they were a cool $236. Caveat - my memory isn't the greatest so there are no guarantees that the ones at allquip are the same.

Adding a tap shouldn't be too difficult although with a really solid pot you just need enough compliance in the washers to seal in spite of the curvature (or get it welded).

You can get big aluminium pots in Fitzroy.

Oh yes and I reckon that brewiki site it great too  although I hear the guy that put it together is a total wanker.


----------



## Gout (6/5/04)

hahaha only you would know sos, i'll never shake his hand


----------



## Rubes (6/5/04)

Yuck! This is going to take weeks of heavy beer binging to blot that picture out.

Top site though Sosman!


----------



## Boots (7/5/04)

Those are pretty good prices.

Adelaidians - I can source these robinox (roband) pots for marginally cheaper ($5-$15), as well as some other nice stainless stuff. (as well as aluminium ones for cheaper)

If you're looking for some stainless equipment let me know.

I have also heard that there is a professional catering store on payneham road that sell this kind of stuff as well as second hand.


----------



## GMK (7/5/04)

Copper Washer in Adelaide.

theres a Bric a Brac shop in Birdwood - main road.

Up the back - outside the shed is an old electric copper washer
It is approx 50 -75ltrs.
Element is still there but plug is cut off the lead.
Asking 60.00 - should be able to get it for 50.00....


----------



## Steve Lacey (23/3/06)

Very specific question that I can't find the answer to and this seems as good a thread as any to tack it onto:

I am looking at buying a 36L stock pot for a boiler. I can get aluminium for around 12,000 yen (call it $130) or 316 SS (0.9 mm thick) for 15,000 yen (call it $150).

The question is: would the 0.9 mm be fairly robust and good enough? Would heat distribution on the bottom be adequate? My sense is it probably would be OK, but just thought I'd check, because this seems a very good price. Anyone with experience of store-bought s/steel boilers, please share your experience.


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/3/06)

Steve Lacey said:


> Very specific question that I can't find the answer to and this seems as good a thread as any to tack it onto:
> 
> I am looking at buying a 36L stock pot for a boiler. I can get aluminium for around 12,000 yen (call it $130) or 316 SS (0.9 mm thick) for 15,000 yen (call it $150).
> 
> ...





I have a small s/s stock pot that I would guess is about 1 mm thick that I used when I first started brewing, the problem I found was scorching on the base. At the time I was only using a 2 ring gas burner so it wasn't too bad, but when I upgraded to the 3 ring burner the scorching was worse. It is very robust and is still in excellent condition several years down the track.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/3/06)

G'day Steve, how's things mate?  

Andrew is right. You'll find some form of scorching will occur on the base but it shouldn't be enough to worry about.

I use a 15 litre 0.9mm base S/S pot to do my starters. When I sit it on my NASA (turkey) burner you can actually see the lines of the NASA frame cooked into the metal (read scorching). A lot would depend on what burner you use obviously.

Still not sure why people shy away from Aluminium. :unsure: It may be cheap, it may have the obvious lack of durability compared to S/S but it heats beautifully and evenly. Not even the slightest sign of scorching either. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Steve Lacey (23/3/06)

Hi Warren, yep, things are pretty good, thanks. Funny you say that about the aluminium as I was fairly determined to buy that in the first place. This s/s just seemd a good buy. But I might go back to Al on the strength of yours and Andrew's experience with scorching.

I think people don't so much as shy away from Al as are drawn to stainless because it is shiny and pretty. We are such simple creatures at heart


----------



## thunderleg (23/3/06)

I bought a 36l Robinox from Gibsons & Patterson in Perth for about $110. That was on sale, but the normal price is about $125 from memory. That is stainless, riveted handles, lid, thick base etc, etc.

Gibpat

Also try Syd & Bris


----------



## Rex (24/3/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> I have a small s/s stock pot that I would guess is about 1 mm thick that I used when I first started brewing, the problem I found was scorching on the base. At the time I was only using a 2 ring gas burner so it wasn't too bad, but when I upgraded to the 3 ring burner the scorching was worse. [post="115903"][/post]​



The Robinox SS pots have a very thick base, I think it's actually got a block of copper encased in the SS bottom to distribute the heat and avoiding scorching.


----------



## wobbly (25/3/06)

I also got one of the 36 lt Robinox units from Gibson and Patersons for $110 and I find it no dramas to do 33lt boils (23lt batches)

What I do is after the first run from the mash tun (17/19lt) I bring that to the boil (3 ring burner) while the second sparge is resting (about 10 mins) and find that there is plenty of room to control the potential foam boil over. I aslo find that after this first boil and when I complete the second run from the mash tun to get my 32/33 lt full boil volume that there is little or no excesisve foam head when it comes back to the boil.

I also find that spraying the initial foam with water from a small sprayer collapses the foam back into the boil very quickely.

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## razz (25/3/06)

Anyone ever priced secondhand pots from this place?

http://www.fallsdell.com.au/prods_used/default.asp


John :blink:


----------



## razz (25/3/06)

I forgot to mention, look in the vats and buckets section.


----------



## Phrak (19/4/06)

I've just emailed them (Fallsdell) to ask about a 45L stainless vat.

I've also come across this mob in Brookvale, NSW:
AL stockpots: http://www.hospitalityware.com.au/item.asp...=2&start_row=12
S/s Stockpots: http://www.hospitalityware.com.au/item.asp...=2&start_row=12

Not _incredibly_ cheap, but not overpriced either.

Still waiting to get to a BigW store to see their 20L pots for $19.95 (apparently).

Tim.


----------



## Phrak (20/4/06)

I got a reply back from them today:


> Dear Tim,
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry with Fallsdell Machinery, please find
> following the relevant information in regards to the equipment.
> ...



Not too shabby but unfortunately out of my budget! 
Tim.


----------



## razz (20/4/06)

Well done Tim, as you say not to shabby but a bit cheaper than new prices as well !
Maybe something to aim for for xmas ? :unsure:


----------



## PistolPatch (20/4/06)

Top job Phrak! I think that's an extremely good find you've made considering SS Pots are usually only 0.8mm thick and these come with a stand. It'll be interesting to see the price without the stand which we should find out tomorrow...

I was hoping to get onto these troops today myself but ended up working. I'll send them an email now regarding:

3944 - 50lt Vat with Lockable Lid and SS Handles (looks very solid)
4281 - 50lt Vat with Lid and Handles
4282 - 50lt Vat No Handles (Lid?)
5927 - Same as 4281 though looks in better condition
5941 - 70lt (same as 4282)
5946 - As for 5927
4412 - 45lt Vat No Mobile Stand

Post back here tomorrow hopefully. (I have also added a note for them to supply info on the wall thicknesss.)

Many thanks Phrak,
PP


----------



## Phrak (20/4/06)

Thanks PP, but Razz should take the credit for this find, 'twas him who pointed me to them!  Thanks John/Razz! 

Now, my wife dropped in to the local-ish BigW store (at Winston Hills, NSW) today to have a look at their 19L SS pots. Unfortunately they where all out of stock (and she didn't get their prices). The largest they had in stock was a "measly" 12L.

That reminds me - (kinda) funny story - I was in DJ's on Saturday looking for their range of pots, you know, just to see what's available. I ask the sales lady, "What's the largest stock-pot you sell?" she replies with, "Oh, they're quite big. I don't know, maybe four or five litres." :unsure: h34r: 

Back to the BigW pots - does anyone have any more info on them? or know of their local BigW which has them in stock? 

Tim.


----------



## Stuster (20/4/06)

I've found the BigW pots to be ok, didn't really have any scorching. I used them on the stove for a few boils before getting sick of that and getting a 50l pot and a NASA burner. B) 

I got mine last year in Auburn. It may be worth phoning them to check first. If the pots are there, then there's a fair chance there'll be no lids anyway. I looked in two other stores which had several pots, but no lids to go with them.  Not sure how they can lose so many large, glass lids. (Seth?  ) They were $20 IIRC.


----------



## Phrak (20/4/06)

Thanks guys.

So the general consensus it that, for the cost, they're quite reasonable?


----------



## PistolPatch (26/4/06)

I hadn't heard back from Fallsdell so gave them a call re the SS vats I mentioned in this thread on Apr 20. They hadn't received my enquiry but were very helpful (I probably pressed a wrong button on their site.)

The thickness of the vats ranges from 1mm to 1.5mm usually. Unfortunately, the prices are nowhere near what I had hoped. Mind you, if anyone wants a 180lt vat for $250, well they have one! (I didn't actually request that item.)

Just so as you have an idea, here's the email I received from them...

Dear Patrick,

Sorry that you had to call us about your enquiry, I have not been able to find it in our sales box. Below are the details on the items which you referred to during our telephone conversation.

3943: 1 Only Stainless Steel Vat, 180 ltr, 550 dia x 770mm deep, open top and complete with rolled lip, radius corners, wear bands and 2 x 30mm dia outlets on side bottom.
Price : $250.00 Unit Price + GST Ex our stock at Condell Park warehouse.

5941: 1 Only Stainless Steel Vat, 70 Ltr capacity, 380mm dia x 620mm deep, open top, radius corners, wear band, handles.
Price : $325.00 Unit Price + GST Ex our stock at Condell Park warehouse.

3944: 1 Only Stainless Steel Vat, 50 ltr, 380 dia x 460mm deep, open top with a lockable lid, rolled lip, radius corners, stainless steel handles and wear band.
Price : $225.00 Unit Price + GST Ex our stock at Condell Park warehouse.

4281: 1 Only Stainless Steel Vat, 50 ltr, 380 dia x 450mm deep, open top with lid and handles, radius corners.
Price : $300.00 Unit Price + GST Ex our stock at Condell Park warehouse.

5282: 1 Only Stainless Steel Vat, 50 ltr, 380 dia x 450mm deep, open top, radius corners, wear band.
Price : $225.00 Unit Price + GST Ex our stock at Condell Park warehouse.

5927: 1 Only Stainless Steel Vat, 50 Ltr capacity, 380mm dia x 450mm deep, open top with lid, radius corners, wear band, handles. 
Price : $350.00 Unit Price + GST Ex our stock at Condell Park warehouse.

5946: 1 Only Stainless Steel Vat, 50 Ltr capacity, 380mm dia x 450mm deep, open top with lid, radius corners, wear band, handles.
Price : $350.00 Unit Price + GST Ex our stock at Condell Park warehouse.

4412: 1 Only Stainless Steel Vat, 45 ltr, 380 dia x 400mm deep, open top with handles, radius corners, wear band.
Price : $275.00 Unit Price + GST Ex our stock at Condell Park warehouse.

Please feel free to get back to us with any questions and we look forward to being of service.

Regards

Neville Catterall


----------



## razz (26/4/06)

PP, I emailed them for prices on a 70lt and a 90lt. No response yet, but from your post I have a rough idea. That 180lt job looks tempting but won't fit in my stand !


----------



## Phrak (27/4/06)

Phrak said:


> My wife dropped in to the local-ish BigW store (at Winston Hills, NSW) today to have a look at their 19L SS pots. Unfortunately they where all out of stock (and she didn't get their prices). The largest they had in stock was a "measly" 12L.



It turns out that they were out of stock because she purchased the last one for my birthday present!

It seems to be of reasonable construction, but certainly not as sturdy as a $150 SS pot (nor would I expect it to be). More than enough for a brew though. As Wally said earlier, they have a fantastic glass lid. The (relative) thinness of the side walls should make it pretty easy to install a ball-valve in the side as well.

All-up, I'd rate these as excellent value for money. I'll reply back once I've done a boil in it  

Tim.


----------



## PistolPatch (27/4/06)

Razz maybe their email system has gone a little dodgy. I'd give the guy a ring on 02 9791 0933 though I reckon the prices are going to be a little scary. I was after a price on the 70lt as well but this didn't come through.

Cheers PP


----------



## razz (27/4/06)

PP, you had better check post #30 again !


----------



## PistolPatch (28/4/06)

Whoops! Thanks Razz. I must have subconsciously blocked it out when I saw the price!


----------

